# When is enough, enough?



## Isis7453 (Sep 17, 2012)

I can't believe I am here posting while I am sobbing. I just was told by my husband of 24 years that once our house is sold, he is getting his own apartment. We moved in with my mother in her brand new house three months ago after my father died. I am an only child. My parents have lived across the street from us for 24 years. This is my second marriage and I have a 33 year-old daughter from the first who lives in her own apartment about 10 min. away. Anyway, my mom is 80. The house is 2 years old, just built after their house burned down three years ago. It is a beautiful two-story home but she filled the cellar with God knows what and while the living areas are okay, she loves to save boxes, and bags and such. She gave us the master suite with a beautiful Italian bedroom set and when I said I wanted to bring my vanity from my solid oak bedroom set he said he was moving out. He said it's the straw that broke the camel's back. He has a history of threatening to leave but hasn't done that in about 11 years. We talked later in the evening and he imitated me talking about how I loved the vanity in a mocking way. I told him if he wants to go, then go and that what he is doing is abusive and he knows it from our counseling sessions we had in the past. Our house is up on a short sale and he said when the sale goes through he wants to get his own apartment. He complans he has no space of his own. My mom can't afford to keep this house up alone so I told him that he has to either sh-- or get off the pot. Something in me snapped and I can honestly say I feel numb towards him. I'm tired of this emotional rollercoaster starting all over again. He is active in the Masonic lodge and just got a position of importance and he said he will be out four or more nights a week. He is not affectionate anymore, he talks to me with no love in his voice. It's over I know in my heart. I am due to have major sugery in October and I have rheumatoid arthritis. I work full time in a law office and I do medical transcrption from home at night so I can support myself. I just am having trouble facing what's right in front of my face and I don't know how to stop crying.


----------

